# Candy pics with black undercoat



## Faxe (Oct 28, 2011)

Hey,

im looking for pics from candy painted objects who have a black undercoat. The four main colors. Green, blue, red, yellow. 
Normaly is a silver or gold undercoat but a want to make it with black and fine flakes. 

greetz, Tom


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

I tried some magenta over black,after about ten coats it was still black...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

you will only see the candy in certain agles but I am sure it will look cool. Here is a you tube video


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Sprayed some Kandy Apple Red concentrate over black, 2coats.. Didn't think it'd show up, so I dipped the stir stick in kandy apple red basecoat and stirred it into the concentrate! Looks black indoors or in shade, but lights up when the sun hits it.. cheap omni clearcoat


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Faxe said:


> Hey,
> 
> im looking for pics from candy painted objects who have a black undercoat. The four main colors. Green, blue, red, yellow.
> Normaly is a silver or gold undercoat but a want to make it with black and fine flakes.
> ...


you must be from another country..? I don't think yellow would show up at all, pearls might be a better effect over black or the kandy basecoats.. I guess the fine flakes would help show the kandy color in the sun..


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

Its going to look like shit, if you can even see it ....Kandy dont show up over black unless you put down something over it that will reflect the kandy....flake, ice pearl something


----------



## Faxe (Oct 28, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> you must be from another country..? I don't think yellow would show up at all, pearls might be a better effect over black or the kandy basecoats.. I guess the fine flakes would help show the kandy color in the sun..


Hello,

yep, i come from germany. There i had make a "welcome thread":

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/317683-new-homie-germany-says-hello.html

Excuse me for my bad pronunciation, sometimes i must search for the right gramatics and vocables.
Nice work, the apple red is looking very good. I think also, the yellow is a bad idea but i will make a attempt. 

Today i have prepared a tin can with silver BC (with littlebit chrome effekt) for a deep blue candy. I mix my candys self also and i make the coating tomorrow. Tests with black BC i will make next week.


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

Faxe said:


> Hey,
> 
> im looking for pics from candy painted objects who have a black undercoat. The four main colors. Green, blue, red, yellow.
> Normaly is a silver or gold undercoat but a want to make it with black and fine flakes.
> ...


This job will be very dark in color. But I think that the look your looking for A. Your flake will show very well in all types of lightening. Use a good amount of flake. Be careful thou cuz some colors of kandy will make your black look merky what your talking should be good...


----------



## Faxe (Oct 28, 2011)

Hello,

thanks 

This i had mixed yesterday (not a conventional product, is my own ) :









I will hope that tone is going to cobald-blue (by silver base coat) ........... hmmm......... 
Not sure i want to take blue flakes or better transparent iridescent flakes. i have a little business with metal flakes here in germany and can take a big selection of flakes in ALL sizes and colors. (thats my luck )

But candys are new for my private projects, unfortunately I am not a painter, so it is somewhat difficult............  I must learn step by step when i will have a good finish.

A german saying is: "Rom ist nicht an einem Tag gebaut" (rome is not build on one day)


----------



## 80coupedeville (Dec 7, 2009)

my brothers car is candy blue over black and it looks black at night and candy only when the sun hits it and in different angles... ill see if i can get any pics and ill post them... it mainly looks like a mid-night blue


----------



## Faxe (Oct 28, 2011)

80coupedeville said:


> my brothers car is candy blue over black and it looks black at night and candy only when the sun hits it and in different angles... ill see if i can get any pics and ill post them...


Hello,

hey that would be really nice, i would be happy to see :thumbsup:


----------



## Faxe (Oct 28, 2011)

So, my attempt with the new real candy in blue was succesful!!!

1 liter beer can with silver/chrome:









5 coats candy:
















when the sun is shining, than you can see the flakes. I take transparent iridescent flakes. For so little tests i make it open air


----------



## Faxe (Oct 28, 2011)

pink63impala said:


> I tried some magenta over black,after about ten coats it was still black...


hmmmm...... and at the sun?


----------



## 80coupedeville (Dec 7, 2009)

candy with black base


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

as long as you lay alot of flakes youll be fine with a black basecoat


but if you shoot black base and candy directly over that your just wasting your time because theres no metallic to show the depth of the candy so its pointless to do


will black base and enough flakes you will get a nice dark candy but its not gonna be the same as a metallic basecoat..... or your can try using a metallic black base... id try that first


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

80coupedeville said:


> candy with black base


I like this!


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Here's a brandywine over black with a good amount of silver flake.


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

The bottom is black the top is over a light green topped with silver flake and then green candy


----------



## Cleveland_Steamer (Oct 20, 2011)

Lord Duez said:


> Here's a brandywine over black with a good amount of silver flake.


How many coats of kandy did you do on that?

I'm curious because I'm thinking of doing brandywine over a black base on a bike.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

4 I think. It only looks red because of the large amount of flake.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

4 I think.


----------

